# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие >  Очень нужна помощь....

## Lenka839

Здравствуйте нужна помощь опытного программиста. Дело в том что у нас на организации имеется 2 фирмы назовем их (В) и (Т), и бугалтера тоже разные для фирм. Дело в том мы м\д торговлей и бухгалтерии использем "Универсальный обмен данных XML", для каждой организации выгружается своя реализация товаров и услуг, а сегодня выгрузилось в (Т) реализация своя и реализация (В), при проведение документов естсетвенно пишет ошибки, что на организацию (В) не существует договора. Помогите пожалуста не могу понять где нужно исправлять ошибку:(ИИ Спасибо.

----------


## Сергей Я

Что то не выгрузилось надо смотреть по факту!

----------


## DMLangepas

а удалить и заново загрузить не вариантИ?

----------

